Ask HN: What are you reading? - Hasz
======
mindcrime
Well, I have 25 books in my GoodReads "currently reading" queue, but the one
I'm most focused on right now is _The Language Instinct_ by Stephen Pinker.
Second to that would probably be _Bayes ' Rule: A Tutorial Introduction to
Bayesian Analysis_ by James V. Stone. The rest are basically "backlog".

